# substrate worms



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ok so overfeeding and such can cause them. even if you dont over feed, if some food makes it down there you get them... you dont ever see them unless u disturb the substrate..

I WANNA KNOW HOW THEY GET THERE!!! 
dry flake food isn't an option.. how would they survive a VERY dry processed environment

frozen brine shrimp and blood worms.... well... they are frozen the shrimp and bloodworms died in the process what about these little boogers.. i want to know

i pick up my hardscape and they came floating out... im not scare, my tetras ate them like they were candy... i just wanna know how


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

agreed where do they come from


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Probably hitch hiked with the plants and/or the inhabitants? Would be my only guess.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i'd LOVE to know how that one happened... my tank got NUKED by my son cranking the c02. i neglected it and algae and all sorts of other stuff grew and when it did all the plant mass got dipped in bleach, and the tank got a 500ml dose of excel to kill everything left.

so they would def have to hitchhike my fishies,, even then though. i've never noticed them in my lfs tanks, and i frequent there enough to see and help with water changes.

so im not saying its not possible, but im curious if there is other ways


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

My guess is the eggs or larvae can go into a cyst state that can survive food processing.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, they form cysts, and can be present in plants, rocks, driftwood, etc. Pretty much anything. Much like copepods.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

well that's good to know! so basically we all have them. kinda like algae spores.. they're everywhere!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Free live food!

I used to have substrate worms too. They all died off when my entire tank sat anaerobic for 15 years.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I used to have those detritus worms. it has something like a needle at his head. doing the S movement swim. my danios love them. now i don't see them anymore. i put some anti parasite liquid in my tank a while back... and hundreds appear out of nowhere! my fish ate all of them.

i do see some worms sometimes. but not as abundant anymore. so far my tank has been free of visible worms for a while now.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

i wish i had these worms... save $$$ lol


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I once forgot to turn my canister filter back on after a water change, it was left off for 9 or so hours. After I came back and finally turned it back on, a lot of White worms came flying out of the output nozzle. The fish went crazy hunting for them.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I dont have a lot of them just uprooted a few when i pulled out my hardscape.. flips ill gladly ship u some of my substrate. U can start ur own colony hahaha!


----------

